# July photo competition: Creative Blur



## weltweit (Jul 6, 2012)

*Creative Blur: *
Could be slow shutter speed panning, motion blur, narrow dof bokeh, zoom blur, generally out of focus, photoshop etc, whatever takes your fancy but part of the image should be blur.

*Entries:*​* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos​* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person​* Last entry at midnight 31 July 2012​* Only use pictures you photographed yourself​* If you edit the picture then it'd be nice if you tell us what you did​* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them​​*Voting:*​* 1st August 2012 to midnight on 3rd August.​* Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered​* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites​* 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point​* The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme.​


----------



## plurker (Jul 6, 2012)

1) ello ello:


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 10, 2012)

1)


----------



## weltweit (Jul 10, 2012)

Flower


----------



## sim667 (Jul 10, 2012)

Pretty lights - glade stage by simbojono, on Flickr

Pretty Lights (photographed at the end of last month)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 10, 2012)

1. Global Rainbow


----------



## dweller (Jul 10, 2012)

1. Arsenal



Arsenal by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## albionism (Jul 12, 2012)

weltweit said:


> View attachment 20963
> 
> Flower


Is it just me, or does that flower appear to shrink
as you look at it?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 12, 2012)

albionism said:


> Is it just me, or does that flower appear to shrink
> as you look at it?


Oh, well, it is actually a very small flower, but there is nothing tricky in how it was photographed or edited.


----------



## albionism (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah, it's like one of those optical illusion pictures that
appear to shrink or grow or rotate as you stare at them.
Very nice pic btw.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 13, 2012)

1 - Self Portrait


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 13, 2012)

2 - Ipswich Water Front


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 14, 2012)

3 - Middy


----------



## weltweit (Jul 14, 2012)

Abstract


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Public Disorder


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Rainy Night


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Skiers


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2012)

ooh, i can do this. all my photos are blurry as fuck...


----------



## weltweit (Jul 15, 2012)

VRROOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## starfish2000 (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2012)

2. Alien


----------



## dweller (Jul 26, 2012)

2. Angolan Olympic Team 



Angolan Olympic Team - Stratford Station by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 26, 2012)

Lake St. Clair, MI


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 26, 2012)

Virgin Trains, Stoke-on-Trent to Euston.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 26, 2012)

Screened apples.


----------



## abe11825 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nugget (dachshund) and Rocky (poodle) "Play with me, fool!"


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2012)

It is a pearoast, but I thought it was still apposite:


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 29, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Virgin Trains, Stoke-on-Trent to Euston.


 This is gorgeous.


----------



## plurker (Jul 29, 2012)

2) Slow hand clap. (Marianne Vos, Lizzie Armitage, Olga Zabelinskaya)







3) Golf slider


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 29, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> This is gorgeous.


 
Thanks!

You know, someone's going to have to remind me when voting starts. I haven't participated or checked these threads in months, so I'm out of the habit of checking.

Not that I was ever very good at remembering when voting was going on.


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/comp016.html


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> You know, someone's going to have to remind me when voting starts. I haven't participated or checked these threads in months, so I'm out of the habit of checking.
> 
> Not that I was ever very good at remembering when voting was going on.


Wednesday  


firky said:


> http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/comp016.html


Cragside?


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> Cragside?


 
Yup! Used to ride around there late at night.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 29, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You know, someone's going to have to remind me when voting starts. I haven't participated or checked these threads in months, so I'm out of the habit of checking.
> 
> Not that I was ever very good at remembering when voting was going on.


 
The voting starts August 1.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 30, 2012)

3. Howick


----------



## starfish2000 (Jul 30, 2012)

the road to Taksim Istanbul


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 31, 2012)

Edit - I'm getting ahead of myself, I thought it was the 1st


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 1, 2012)

1: Vintage Paw : Virgin Trains
2: Plurker : ello ello
3: dweller : Arsenal


----------



## weltweit (Aug 1, 2012)

1. Dweller Angolan Olympic Team
2. Stowpirate Ipswich Water Front
3. plurker ello ello


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2012)

1. Vintage Paw - Virgin Trains, Stoke-on-Trent to Euston
2. plurker - ello ello
3. stowpirate - Self Portrait


----------



## Me76 (Aug 1, 2012)

1 = Dweller - Angolan Olympic team
2 = Plurker - ello ello
3 = plurker - slow hand clap


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 1, 2012)

1 - Virgin Trains, Stoke-on-Trent to Euston.- Vintage Paw
2 - the greyish streaming light one - starfish2000
3 - the road to Taksim Istanbul- again starfish2000

That Vintage Paw photo looks stunning!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2012)

1) plurker, ello ello
2) johnny canuck3, skiers
3) weltweit, abstract


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 1, 2012)

1Vintage Paw: Virgin Trains

2Vintage Paw: Lake St. Claire

3Dweller: Angolan Olympic Team


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 1, 2012)

btw, fucking good subject choice weltweit.


----------



## dweller (Aug 1, 2012)

1. Plurker - Slow Hand Clap (brilliant race - you caught the vital part and the very wet atmosphere )
2. Fractionman - 1. (looks cool, bladerunner lights and the sedate cosy house behind yellow street lighting)
3. Plurker - ello ello (police look like they're becoming part of the graf as often seen in Banksy )


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 2, 2012)

1. stow pirate - self portrait
2. vp - virgin trains
3. neonwilderness - Howick


----------



## plurker (Aug 2, 2012)

1) Fractionman 1
2) vintagepaw: virgin trains
3) stowpirate: selfportrait


----------



## weltweit (Aug 3, 2012)

Bump - any more votes - please vote now......


----------



## clicker (Aug 3, 2012)

1. vintage paw - screened apples.

2. Dweller - angolan olympic team.

3. Starfish2000- the road to Taksim.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 4, 2012)

bump

last chance to vote

I will be adding up votes at midday today - if you vote now your vote will still count.


----------



## what (Aug 4, 2012)

1. Vintage Paw Virgin Train
2 Jonny Canuck 3 Rainy Night
3. Starfish 2000 (untitled looks like snow one)


----------



## weltweit (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope no one changed their votes after posting them because I have been totting up as we went along.

Anyhow, here is the results of the voting:

Vintage Paw : Virgin Trains # 3 + 3 = 6 + 3 + 3 + 2 = 14 + 2 + 3 = 19
Plurker : ello ello # 2 + 1 + 2 + 2 = 7 + 3 + 1 = 11 
Dweller Angolan Olympic Team # 3 + 3 = 6 + 1 + 2 = 9 
stowpirate - Self Portrait # 1 + 3 + 1 = 5
Fractionman - 1. # 2 + 3 = 5 
plurker - slow hand clap # 1 + 3 = 4
vintage paw - screened apples. # 3 = 3
Stowpirate Ipswich Water Front # 2 = 2
Vintage Paw: Lake St. Claire # 2 = 2
starfish2000 greyish streaming light # 2 = 2
starfish2000 the road to Taksim Istanbul # 1 + 1 = 2
johnny canuck3, skiers # 2 = 2
Jonny Canuck 3 Rainy Night # 1 = 1 
Starfish 2000 (untitled looks like snow one) # 1 = 1
weltweit, abstract # 1 = 1 
neonwilderness - Howick # 1 = 1 
dweller : Arsenal # 1 = 1

*So congratulations to Vintage Paw - well done, you are the winner !!*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2012)

OOOH! Thank you kindly! 

I shall have a think about a new subject. Is there a list of recent ones so I don't repeat any?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 4, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> ... I shall have a think about a new subject. Is there a list of recent ones so I don't repeat any?


Not sure that there is, at least not that I know of.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2012)

Hmm, then if I duplicate anything, my apologies in advance!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2012)

You can check the winners gallery, but that only goes up to March

http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/thumbs.html


----------



## starfish2000 (Aug 4, 2012)

No one knew what the greyish streaming light was, it was actually the rear view of a Class 158 going through Belper Station in Derbyshire a couple of winters ago when i was a Guard.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Congratulations, VP: that photo surely deserved to win.


----------



## plurker (Aug 6, 2012)

Good work VintagePaw, well deserved. #dammit


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 6, 2012)

I wanted to vote for both of yours as well plurker


----------

